# Radio black screen



## gbodymatt (Dec 23, 2018)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze and the radio is completely black, does nothing at all when I turn the key on. Any tips will help!!


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

What were you doing the last time it was working, and did anything new happen since then? Possibly blew a fuse in either the interior fuse box under the light switch, or the box under the hood.

Also can you be more descriptive with which version radio you have, and wether you can get it to do anything, either with the steering wheel controls or buttons.

Hope it's not a Mylink, those can be pricey.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Could be loose/bad battery ground cable, blown fuse, faulty memory chips in the radio getting overheated, bad screen... Definitely need more details about what was going on prior to the black screen.

Used mylinks (if that is what they have) can be purchased for as little as $30 on ebay… just need to be installed, vin reset and possibly reprogrammed (if not originally from a cruze)


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I've had that a few times with my caprice, which has the same radio. If you pull the fuse and reinsert it, it'll work again.


----------

